#  >  > Non Asia Travel Forums >  >  > Travel the World Travellers Tales Forum >  >  For a sandwich

## fishlocker

So not far from where some brothers tried to hurt me badly I was buying the best corned beef sandwich in Milwaukee.  Not just for me but my x brother in law. I figured he'd be needing something as I spotted the bottle of Evan Williams on the floor where we left it. I guess. Yup empty.  As was my belly. 
Im off fixin shit I should have a while ago. A shit box I call it. The neighbors may take offense to that and quite possibly may have led to my disagreement with the brothers. It's really a decent place . I once lived on 27th and state .  Thats why I own a Sig Sauer. .
Anyway, I'm needind this sandwich.  I met the owner years ago, dont know where he is from but not around here. He said he had the best corned beef sandwich and gave me a sample. No doubt now.

So I'm buying the beef for me and my x bro and a bum walks in with a paper cup. I say I have no change ,truth. I have other surprises but not for this bum. 

It takes awhile to make the grub so fish thinks hey why not walk to the suv and pull some change out of the ass tray. I QUIT smoking back when I lived on 27th st. A book to be written about that.

So I give the bumb a few bucks. Does that make me an ass now. Should those that can do? I bought a guy that I looked up to as a teen (taught me self defense ) a corn beef sandwich.  Not the bum silly.

I should call my sister. Have you?

Reflections on a gift of watermelon pickles received from a frien called felicity.

----------


## BaitongBoy

Give her a ring, mate...She has the answer...Maybe...

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Call David 44 he has the answer

----------


## BaitongBoy

^ Perhaps he's on sabbatical?...

----------


## Chittychangchang

Another poster on the missing in action list..

----------


## PeeCoffee

Very creative Fish. I enjoyed.

The owner of the deli is fron Chi-town. His father was from NY with family roots on the Russian front.

Question , was the Evan's bottle green or black label ?

----------


## fishlocker

Don't have Daves number. I did send.him a Christmas gift But don't know if he ever got it.  Id tell what it was but that would spoil the surprise if it ever shows up. Probably nicked my the postman. 

The lable is black and white.  It was barreled on 5 16 06. Bottled on 8 14 15  drank two nights ago. Dont now the date, don't care. 

So last night the gf comes and gets me from my project in the projects. Says we should go downtown to the cacino for the all you can eat crab legs . Why not fish likes crabs. She says she has points for a reduced rate. I believe it. 

So I know this is going to cost me and make my first bet. I bet her 25 bucks that we can't get through the dinner whithout meeting someone she knows. I had an Asians love to gamble thread awhile back and know this is a safe bet. 

Winner winner free crab dinner. As we were being shown to our table the gewelry store owner says high. Im still wearing the 24k chain we bought 25 years ago from her. I proudly show it off but explain that I keep the pendant locked up as it really is a target . 

So we eat and as we are finishing the guy next to us ,older fella, probably has no one to talk to strikes up a conversation.  We talk about property. Apearantly he has some rental stuff near the east side. Its a hot zone lucky bugger. Anyway asks what I do bla bla bla. Says he Is a professional gambler. I guess we are at a casino so the fish bites. Tells me about all the countries and places he has been while keeping a home here. I guess why not . He has paying tennants as he is in a good zone.

Starts telling us how messed up the US is as far as schooling as it costs a ton here. Think MSOE ect, says other countries educate thier kids for free. I don't know about that but I know I pay my taxes,  Says the kids comming here are taking some of the good jobs as they are educated.  I can't say as I don't know all that. 

Seems a nice enough guy so we tell him about our plans to travel when we retire. If this guy was a bullshiter I couldn't tell. He did say he was a professional gambler. He gave me his address and phone number. The guy seemed on the up and up. Time will tell. I'll ring him up someday. Mabey. Im a busy guy  but that's another story. 

So I ask him If he was going to gamble,  he said not till later , he gave some reason why something about drunks and sleepy people ect. Im the former so not far fetched I guess. 

We say goodbye and head out to the tables. I shot craps and had some fun whith it as the gf pulls the handles. 
 So long story short  the crab leggs cost me 400 bucks including drinks but why not. Im a realist and know I suck at craps But It shure is exciting.  I can see how people get hooked on that crap.

fish out

----------


## BaitongBoy

Maybe it was Necron...

----------


## fishlocker

Not worth a new thread but hell it is my jacket. 
Smells like a hash bar. Don't worry Don't have to explain.  Bit don't care. Far from here. None the less I walked on.

Bar bill, I got that, It was a honky tonkl last I rolled in. They told me it changed hands. Not blind I gathered that. No need to panic. Came in and is gone as pleased  am still dreaming I could put myself into the bliss of youth, but I dread I know better. This comes with buying rounds of Jamison for people I would not or really could not Identify.  Afew skinny gals one of wich I shared some chow with. Found out later her sister was the cook. And get this they are having,  sister cooking, a corned beef bash tomorrow. Sad I may miss it. The walk home was refreshing.  Quiet and peaceful. 

Has not changed much SEPT I left.

----------


## fishlocker

Don't wait until the last mile to mend a fence.

----------


## BaitongBoy

I've miles to go before I sleep...

----------


## fishlocker

Seppo out. 

But still I am painting my masterpiece.  All in white.  

Go figure.

----------


## fishlocker

I hear the drizzle of the rain. Like  a memory it falls. 
, soft and warm continuing tapping on my roof and walls.

----------


## fishlocker

Its a pretty good croud for a Saturday.

----------


## fishlocker

I will finish this hallway. Any betters?

----------


## fishlocker

4am , aint a quitter. Don't  be one. I need a young nz dick. Plaster paint and get on with it.

But then I would have no excuse to be with the locals. 

Mr pissy pants.

----------


## stroller

> Maybe it was Necron...


...or 9999?

----------


## BaitongBoy

^ Mai Arse...

----------


## fishlocker

No quitter, after too long I finally finished my masterpiece.  A hall well and stairwell.  Got a sandwich between.

----------


## fishlocker

Sorry for my dribble,  no English major.

I propritise in staying alive.  

The real world is rough. 

Honestly,  do you teach English in Smileland? 

 I am an engineer ,could teach, though you have had to have lost all your marbles to do What I have done.

----------


## fishlocker

Im no teacher unless you can grasp that 2xsquared is 2xsquared.

----------


## fishlocker

Long story.

----------


## fishlocker

Do love kids.  

Sic fs. What have you done gathered with what you have to work with.

----------


## fishlocker

So I show up looking for a damn guitar.  Not mine but one to play. No chance in Pakse Laos.  Yamaha?  Not. 

But then my son comes out of the woodwork with a kid with an axe. 

He surprisingly has all the effects.  

Now we, his idea, plug into the house big screen.

Fudge it's  new years and not taking away from the lipsinking video bs.

He plugs it in. 

Hey Joe....

Then some Zeppelin.  

Brown you're aur stomp. ( no english major ). 
 Kid did in a day what took me years to finger pick.

Pulled some Rush out of the hat and a bit of cat scratch fever. 

Iron man was was one they all knew.

Bottom line is I don't think I should be a teacher In Laos. 

Last I heard the Kid was touring. 

Sorry Jeff

Kids got to eat too ya know.

----------


## BaitongBoy

Keep it going, fish...

----------


## fishlocker

Sister is foxy. I gave a few to have her get out nationwide.  
Can't bring myself to throw it out here though.  

A true sweetie.

----------


## fishlocker

Ok, everybody give me a dollar. 

Just kidding,  Pervs poms, seps, cant count the bashings I had never heard of before I stumbled on this forum. 

Shit TV, sounds like so 1976.   

200 years old.  I Wish.            Fish out

----------


## fishlocker

David, rush me meds.

----------


## fishlocker

Ok I'll throw the link when I get back to reality.

----------


## fishlocker

I can not sorry. She does not need the publicity. 
Sorry but I ain't about all that.

----------


## BaitongBoy

Fish back in...

----------


## fishlocker

Ok, all in. 
As I heat up the corned beef sandwich I saved from a two days ago.

I hear the birds chirping outside. It has been a long day. I should have went home but that would just be another excuse to get nothing done here.

Well I did get the stairwell painted without falling down it.

I do worry about that kind of stuff. Well I did make it back from the "new honky tonk". So falling a bit should not be considered as a big deal.

Did I mention I fell through the ice on the pond last month.  Now that is scary.  Especially if you have never fell through the ice before. 

Another fish tail but if its in the channel God help you. Going with the flow will not save you.

Lucky me near an edge so I grasped for straws on the bank.  Just glad the dog made it off ok . 

My gf loves the dog. Cares not for the bankers.

May follow with pics. 

Of the pond and dog.  Not the sil. Silly.             fish

----------


## fishlocker

Ok so back to SIL. 

Thinking whats the worst you POMs , chavs, bla  bla bla, bla. I really have forgotten what you all call each other. 

Dang it, you cant have the link.  I know.     fish stinks.

----------


## Dillinger

Are u ok fish? Having more than 2 back to back posts is normally an early indicator of mental unwellness. 

Now look at the palm of your right hand, is it hairy

Dr Dill

----------


## beerlaodrinker

I wanna party wth that guy. He reminds me a bit of, Erm, well.  myself on a 3 day twister

----------


## fishlocker

4 days. who the heck counts anyhow?And doing a palm plant now.If I were a Rockstar Id just have a transfusion and get on with it.

I may have said this allready but life is good, it beats the alternative.

----------


## wasabi

I've just eaten two sesame seeded corn beef rolls. Lovely. Fill up the stomach to draw blood from the brain as this aids sleep. Good night from "To be or not to be a British EU land"

----------


## fishlocker

I would have loved to taste what the the lady brought to the table.

Gf called and woke me up at say 2pm. Still paiting I say. In my mind, but thats another story.

----------


## Mr Earl

You in WI now Fish! that's rough I reckon.
At least January and February are behind ya.

Maybe some medicinal whiskey is called for.. Old Overholt, Kentucky Rye,

Certified by the US Navy.

----------


## fishlocker

So I took my adopted poochie named Pumpkin, punk for short,out for a patrol along the northern front.

She quickly did what every punk will do If you feed them enough, found the fox hole. 

The weather was warming but we had to try the pond ice as we both were wanting some fresh flesh. We pressed on over the ridge to the fishin hole.

----------


## fishlocker

We pressed on up over the draw to the honey hole. You mongers know what I mean.

----------


## fishlocker

In above five feet of water we drilled down through four inches of soft ice. We felt the fish were ours for the taking, their cold firm fresh flesh, we could already taste it. You fish mongers smell what I'm smoken.

----------


## fishlocker

In less than an half of an hour six bluegills were on ice. We, Punk and I, released two small mouth bass as it was not their time. We will be back and so will they this summer. It was time to ramble on.

----------


## fishlocker

Warm weather and Ice fishing do not a marriage make.So why explore the western edge knowing the depths are great. A slier fish would surely know there not to tread a step.He already knew that at this bank he'd be in over his head. It was along this shore the ice withdrew from under fishes feet. A 12/20 pitch into the drink the fish was there to greet. With flight of foot or flick of fin the fish and water meet. It looked as though he pissed his pants but only shrunk his meat.

----------


## fishlocker

This is the tail of fish on thin Ice and If by chance you meet stay out of the depths and away from the edge and always wear your cleats!

----------


## fishlocker

Not the first time I've fallen through the thin ice, but that would be another fish tail.


      Peace out, fish.

----------


## bsnub

Them be some small fish.

----------


## fishlocker

Yup, no one fishes this pond but me.  So many fish they are "stunted." Good clean spring fed pond with no farm runoff. Easy pickens. Five minute walk away.

----------


## chassamui

You are Blackgang re-incarnated and re-constructed for survival in the new old world. I claim my $5 and a free fish smoker.

----------


## fishlocker

Dat who I is, dat what I b, the cats eat me up like candy. Dats why they call me da monsta fish wrapper.

----------

